# Medical Jobs



## brenditaa (Aug 15, 2014)

My husband and I are going to be moving to Spain next year, I am retired but my husband is a Medical Doctor and just want to know if anybody knows how difficult it would be to get a job working as a Doctor in Spain. He did his medical schooling in South America and speaks fluent Spanish, English and Arabic.

Any feedback would be Great.
thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brenditaa said:


> My husband and I are going to be moving to Spain next year, I am retired but my husband is a Medical Doctor and just want to know if anybody knows how difficult it would be to get a job working as a Doctor in Spain. He did his medical schooling in South America and speaks fluent Spanish, English and Arabic.
> 
> Any feedback would be Great.
> thanks


I would imagine it would be quite difficult , but surely you have to get in touch with an official body like "El Colegio Ilustre de Medicos". Here's a list
Colegios Oficiales de Médicos de España | CGCOM


----------



## brenditaa (Aug 15, 2014)

*Job in Spain*

Thanks for our quick reply I have forwarded your link to my husband.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One of the most difficult hurdles will be getting his qualifications recognised.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

A dental hygienist at our dental practice was actually a qualified dentist, trained in S America.
She has to retrain in Spain in order to practise as a dentist. 
Seems an awful waste of time and money.
Why aren't these qualifications recognised?
If someone from eg India goes to the UK they don't have to retrain, though obviously their qualifications are checked out before being allowed to practise,


----------



## brenditaa (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for your response his paperwork has already been submitted through the Spanish Embassy in Buenos Aires as my husband is working at a hospital there. They told him it would take 6 months so lets see what happens.... He had to get certified in Colombia where he worked for a while then again in Argentina it takes time to do this so I guess we will wait and see what happens.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brenditaa said:


> Thanks for your response his paperwork has already been submitted through the Spanish Embassy in Buenos Aires as my husband is working at a hospital there. They told him it would take 6 months so lets see what happens.... He had to get certified in Colombia where he worked for a while then again in Argentina it takes time to do this so I guess we will wait and see what happens.


that's a good start then

I don't know what the (un)employment situation for doctors is here atm - but if he was to get a job offer, the hospital would still have to prove that no EU citizen was available for the position

and he'd have to be in his usual country of legal residence while the application was being processed


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

brenditaa said:


> My husband and I are going to be moving to Spain next year, I am retired but my husband is a Medical Doctor and just want to know if anybody knows how difficult it would be to get a job working as a Doctor in Spain. He did his medical schooling in South America and speaks fluent Spanish, English and Arabic.
> 
> Any feedback would be Great.
> thanks


Hi,
My wife recruited doctors from Spain last year to work in the UK.
They were finding it increasingly difficult to work in Spain - as their wages were not being paid and conditions were very bad there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brenditaa (Aug 15, 2014)

Really wow I am English/American and my husband is American but did his medical training in South America. I appreciate the info is your wife still recruiting in England and do you know what certification you need to work as a Doctor in England?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

brenditaa said:


> Really wow I am English/American and my husband is American but did his medical training in South America. I appreciate the info is your wife still recruiting in England and do you know what certification you need to work as a Doctor in England?


Hi,
We now both live in the Middle East - so not recruiting for UK now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting qualification recognised is pretty irrelevant, as someone form the US can't work in Spain, the UK or anywhere else in the EU unless the employer can prove that there is no one from any EU country to do the job.


----------

